# Late Period



## Ccraw1 (May 23, 2002)

Hi all I'd like to take a minute to introduce myself. My name is Candy I live in PA. This past week I had a really bad attack of my IBS. I am also over 10 days late for my period..and there is NO way I am pregnant . Just wondering if anyone else have had this problem!thanksCandyOH by the way i find relief and did not have a bad attack for over a year by having monthy acupuncture treatments!


----------



## ranideshpande (Apr 26, 2002)

Hi Candy,Well, like you I've been getting late periods as well - it's been happening for the past few months. Instead of being one month in between periods, over the past few months the time gap has kept increasing and now it is about 6 weeks o r more between periods. I've read that late periods can be a symptom of stress - and over the past year or so I have been stressed quite a lot, so that could be it. I've also lost a little bit of weight even though I'm really slim already, so that might be linked as well.I don't know if this is a common problem - would be interested to find out if many others have experienced this.I'm interested to know more about the acupuncture treatment. At the moment I'm taking conventional drugs and antibiotics for my gastritis, but I've a feeling that drugs might work for a while but in the long term they are not going to stop it happening again. Hope you are getting better now.


----------



## Ccraw1 (May 23, 2002)

Hi rb, Well right after I wrote the post i started having cramps and got my period  The thing is as long as i've been getting them i've never been more than 2-3 days late..so being 10 days was a big thing for me.About acupunture... My Doc. told me that over 90% of the people who try seek it for IBS find relief. I can become costly though. I pay about $130 a month and i see my acupunturist ever 3 weeks. It took a few months of weekly treatments to see relief.. But as long as i stick to my diet..NO dairy and No alcohol i'm almost 100% better. With occasional attacks. Last time i had my bad attack i consumed way to much of my NO NO foods! If you do decide to go the route of acupunture find one that is farmiliar with treating IBS and that also uses Herbs!Good luck let me know what you decide to do







Candy


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Could be premenopasal symptoms! Ask your doctor!


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Hey Candy - Welcome. We're neighbors!! I live in Hatboro too!!! Isn't that something?!?














I am desparately trying to get pregnant so I would welcome a late period! I have multiple problems in that department though and I think it would take a miracle to get me pregnant at this point. I'm glad it finally showed for you though.Your accupuncture treatments sound very interesting. I have heard a lot of success with using accupuncture for infertility too. I have been thinking about having it myself. I haven't been able to afford it but I'm starting a new job next week so I will seriously think about it now. Would you mind sharing the name of your accupuncturist? Good luck to you and I hope to hear from you.


----------



## Ccraw1 (May 23, 2002)

Hi CaseyL Wow what a small world..i'd love to talk to you more via e-mail my add is Ccraw1###aol.comBut anyway sure i'll share anything about acupuncture. My acupunturist is located on York rd. in Warminster (Acupuncture and Body therapies) right next to Mattress Giant! Her name is Janice MacKenziee-mail me your response Candy


----------

